# Glacial river turned into a major salmon fishery



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Blanda - how a glacial river turned into a major salmon fishery.
The second river Blanda IV - we fished together - my friend Sibbi and I.

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?p=1706


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Cool story and great photos, Jonas! That's one of the few instances in which I can root for the dam.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

ThxDunt - Yes I agree. The big problem is "brewing" i.e. the sediment in the reservoirs. This summer some yokel just let out the water and the sediment from a minor hydroelectric plant upstream of a nice small salmon river. Well you can imagine the result. Well I hope it will be managed better in the future.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

How would you get the stuff out? Responsibly.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Beats me. I have dealt with constipation in my time but not on this level. 
Does anyone know how this is dealt with?


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Glacial systems are pretty flashy, at least the ones where I live. That is, they get dirty fast and get clean fast. If they had to relieve reservoir silt, then should released it when the runs aren't present (obviously). If the gradient is high enough, the system should flush itself within a few weeks, if not days.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Dunt - This one is muddy (color green) all the time so that would not work there. Well. lets enjoy the fishing while it lasts!


----------

